
What Science Has to Say About Genuine vs. Fake Smiles - colinprince
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/thriving101/201001/what-science-has-say-about-genuine-vs-fake-smiles
======
ziddoap
Perhaps I am misunderstanding (the article was fairly short and I haven't
looked into this elsewhere) - but it seems to me that this is flimsy at best.

I don't run scientific studies so if anyone can correct or educate me I'd be
happy to learn - but can you really get any solid scientific conclusions by
examining a single smile at a single point of time, in a small group (one
yearbook, 141 photos)?

Certainly such an insignificant event such as a smile, in an uncontrolled
environment without knowing any surrounding factors, in such a small set of
people shouldn't be extrapolated and generalized this way?

